# Aurora Racing center



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Tom Graham mentions in his book that Aurora had a Raceway Center that opened in 1965 in West Hempstead near the plant. 

Has anyone ever seen any pictures of what the place was like? Are there any track plans anywhere? They supposedly had over 1/2 dozen tracks, 2 of which were HO.

Just curious....

Phred


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Phred,
I don't know if this track plan dates that far back, but I understand that this print of the Aurora Club Layout (aka Clubman) came from the AFX Road Racing Handbook published in 1974. 

The fact that the layout is known as the "Aurora" Clubman as opposed to any mention of AFX has always had me curious regarding the true history of the track plan re: how far back it was actually conceived. I would also be very interested in more information regarding the Race Center. 

PS this is the track I plan to build as my permanent home layout.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Tony Porcelli of Slottech could probably fill you in on the exact history of the Clubman.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

SwamperGene said:


> Tony Porcelli of Slottech could probably fill you in on the exact history of the Clubman.


Thanks, Gene. I sent him an inquiry.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I recall that ads started appearing in Car Model Magazine for the Clubman around 1972. It was intended to be a standard track layout for organized groups like scout troops, race clubs, and such and was sold as a package. I think you had to provide some sort of proof that you were affiliated with a club. It's a nice layout with no 6" turns and a banked turn.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

slotrod65 said:


> Tom Graham mentions in his book that Aurora had a Raceway Center that opened in 1965 in West Hempstead near the plant.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen any pictures of what the place was like? Are there any track plans anywhere? They supposedly had over 1/2 dozen tracks, 2 of which were HO.
> 
> ...


I've been using several search engines and can only find the same generic information....it opened in 1965 in an old gym near the factory, closed in 1967, etc. Nothing much beyond that and no photos that I can find. 

Disappointing


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Too bad. Would have been nice to see some old pix of what Aurora had going in the Center.  rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Forgive me for taking this thread through a left-hand turn as it isn't specific to this but is related to an extent.

Are there any sites out there that deal with the history of the old Aurora factory or show any pics?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

rudykizuty said:


> The fact that the layout is known as the "Aurora" Clubman as opposed to any mention of AFX has always had me curious regarding the true history of the track plan re: how far back it was actually conceived.


Well, _that_ drawing is from the AFX era since the track pieces in the legend show the little tabs. It could have been updated from a Tjet era drawing, but if they were changing that, they could have changed the name too. Apparently, they were comfortable in the AFX period with the name Aurora Model Motoring - unless the drawing mods were done by the book author or some other non-official person at a later date - possible, considering the line-weight difference. -- D


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a neato, whimsical webpage from a few years ago:

http://home1.gte.net/vze7jknq/aurora.htm


and is a sad one: Pics from the demolition of 44 Cherry Valley Rd. 


http://aurora.proto1.net/2006/06/23/cherry-valley.aspx

Phred


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

rudykizuty said:


> Phred,
> I don't know if this track plan dates that far back, but I understand that this print of the Aurora Club Layout (aka Clubman) came from the AFX Road Racing Handbook published in 1974.
> 
> The fact that the layout is known as the "Aurora" Clubman as opposed to any mention of AFX has always had me curious regarding the true history of the track plan re: how far back it was actually conceived. I would also be very interested in more information regarding the Race Center.
> ...


Hello Fred-

:wave:

Aurora was used in the context with A|FX and AFX until the demise of the company as we know it 1984, besides the clubman couldn't have been put together using T-jet track.......there is no "Daytona" banked curve in lock-n-joiner stye track, only a "Monza".

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What happened to that bunch of chaps with Italian sounding names who said they had the right and appeared to have the inclination to bring the Aurora stuff, including slotcars, back?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for those links slotrod! :thumbsup:

Seeing that old beat up controller does make one wonder what else might have been lurking in there undiscovered. Fun to think about anyway.


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you mean the Giammarino kids? The late Mr Giammarino was a founder of Aurora and 'made the machines work'. His kids have recently popped up stating that they have a warehouse full of original molds and would start re-popping plastic kits. At this point, no product at all has hit the shelves, but I have seen photos of what are reported to be 5000 Fokker Triplane kits awaiting decal sets and boxing. To sum up what I have heard: the 'new' Aurora (which cannot even use that name as someone else owns it) is well meaning, but does not have the experience, or free time to do what we all would wish, which is a shame. 

I have tried, but have been unsuccesful in finding out what slot car tooling, if any, still exists. It may not as slot car production moved to the Orient in the late 1960's (Hong Kong chassis stickers anyone?) 

If you have a pair of hip-waders, there are quite a few mud-slinging threads over on the Hobbytalk Modeling forum concerning this issue.

Phred


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

slotrod65 said:


> Here is a neato, whimsical webpage from a few years ago:
> 
> http://home1.gte.net/vze7jknq/aurora.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! I love that Thunderhills page. It's been around forever but I lost the link.

And the documentary on the demolition of the Aurora factory is sad for us slotters. I think this picture says it all. I'm sure Jim Russel would like a framed version of this for his archives. Maybe Porcelli too;


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Thunderhills Raceway*

Here ya go, Slott V:

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7jknq/thills3.htm


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Godzilla....Godzilla...Godzilla......Oooooh Nooooo there goes Tokyo....*

Thanks for the links to http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7jknq/godzilla.htm

My kind of slot car movie!

Bob...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I thought the Clubman Track was an invention of the original Auto World. All the ads I remember seeing were from Oscar. 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

vaBcHRog said:


> I thought the Clubman Track was an invention of the original Auto World. All the ads I remember seeing were from Oscar.
> 
> Roger Corrie


Ha I was just looking at that ad last night in my 1991 AW catalog! But I think that layout was called something else and it was a little different from the one I found in the article below. I'll have to scan that sucker and post it up.

I found this on HOWorld: The layout was actually printed in the Aurora Racing Handbook as an Aurora layout-

http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/history/clubman/clubman.html


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Doh I missed rudykizuty's post showing the layout already. :drunk:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Slott V said:


> I found this on HOWorld: The layout was actually printed in the Aurora Racing Handbook as an Aurora layout-
> 
> http://howorld.fsmra.com/archives/history/clubman/clubman.html


But wasn't the Aurora Racing Handbook an Auto World creation also. Oscar just used the Aurora name for the hand book. He was in tight with the Aurora folks.

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

uh... I'll take the outside lane


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

WOW!!! The Aurora Racing Center !

I grew up & still reside in a town next to West Hempstead. A lot of fond memories and good times were spent at Aurora’s commercial raceway. In some of my older slot books &magazines, I remember an article about the opening. In attendance were a few celebs and at least one race car driver. The writer praised the facility as being among the best of all slot raceways. It was fully carpeted, clean, spacious & well lit.

The Aurora Raceway brought us beyond static modeling & table top racing. We began racing T-Jets & 1/24th scale slots with enthusiasm. Before, we were modeling & racing Ho cars on small layouts. T-Jets were readily available. The factory discarded inventory not passing inspection. Enterprising lads would gather their loot on weekends. They would have car bodies available in school lunchrooms for a nickel each.

I remember my first trip to the raceway. It was located on the north side of Hempstead Tpke., about 1/2 mile east of the factory. We rode our bikes with pit kits in hand. As we approached the large glass storefront, there was the familiar logo hanging above. Eager to explore, we were stopped at the door by a sign. It read: 

“No one allowed under the age of 16, unless accompanied by an adult”. 

Looking to each other for solutions, we considered leaving. If we entered, could we be arrested? Cautiously, we entered & had many return trips.

The front entrance was located on the left side. Coming in, the main floor was to the right. Directly forward were steps to the lower level. Downstairs, were two large scale tracks, a Black Regal & the largest of the six 1/24th tracks- possibly a King. We didn’t use the lower tracks since they were reserved for adult clubs & racing leagues. An older racer told me about a 1/24th scale league track for Grumman Aerospace employees. It was designed & built by company engineers/workers to have unique features for a home field advantage. With either 8 or 10 lanes, the layout was so large, lap counting was done manually. Eventually, a beer party was held to cut up the track for disposal.

On the main floor, behind the steps was the beginning of a long L shaped parts counter Track timers and cash register were on left side of counter. Traveling rearward, between end of counter & rear entrance was a snack area. There were several vending machines, tables & chairs. Right side front corner was a Red Imperial with a Hillclimb directly to the rear. Drivers on Hillclimb had a choice of using conventional slot controllers or steering wheel & foot pedal. On right wall centered between these two tracks was a large black & white race scene such as Jim Clark in action. The magazine article for the opening had a picture of drivers in this spot.

Located in the center, closer to front door, was a small yellow rental track. Behind the yellow, running parallel to the counter, was a 2nd Red Imperial.

Forward of the yellow, close to the front glass were a pair of 6 lane tub tracks. They were centered head to head. One was orange & other yellow. We would spend all of our money on parts, snacks & track time for the large tracks. Eventually, when we were broke, it was time for T-Jets. Running on the tubs was Free!

I’m not sure who occupied the space prior to Aurora Raceway. After it closed, a Jack LaLane fitness center opened.

I was fortunate to be able to continue racing on the orange tub. It was purchased by Mr. Kessler for his local hobby shop. I still have the MRC power pack used for that track which I purchased from him. Years later I learned that one of the tub tracks was donated to a home for underprivileged children.

The AFX Clubman track was a nice layout. In 1967, we drooled over a fully landscaped 4 laner called “Scottsboro Raceway”. The track was made of lock & joiner pieces on a 5 x 18 ft. table. It was featured in a special “Car Model” magazine issue called “Ho Model Car Racing”.

Sorry for the long post, but the Aurora Raceway was a special place. 


Regards,

Dominick	:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you, Dominick!

I could nearly see the place by your description. It really must have been a site to experience! I envy you in a way, I guess. 

Though you seemed to have missed little, I think you forgot to mention that certain smell that must have filled the air!

As a boy, running tjets on the basement foor, that smell would fill the whole basement in just an afternoons racing! The smell of hot red racing oil still takes me back to age 11.

Many thanks again for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks Dyno Dom,

In many ways, your post is better than pictures! 

Thanks so much for sharing your memories. I wish I had tghe chance to visist the plac back then.....

Phred


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joez, Now that you mention it, I can still smell the oil! 

slotrod, Good Thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## madmike52 (Jun 19, 2014)

slotrod65 said:


> Tom Graham mentions in his book that Aurora had a Raceway Center that opened in 1965 in West Hempstead near the plant.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen any pictures of what the place was like? Are there any track plans anywhere? They supposedly had over 1/2 dozen tracks, 2 of which were HO.
> 
> ...


The Aurora Hobby Raceways center opened on July 22, 1965 in West Hempstead. 

It had 16,000 square feet of floor space; 72 lanes of racetracks consisting of seven 8-lane 1/24 and 1/32 layouts and two 8-lane HO scale tracks. There was also a parts department with the products of over 50 manufacturers, a slot car rental center, a refreshment area, special lighting effects, and race scene murals.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Found this link. Scroll down a bit.








Model Car and Track November 1965


Model Car and Track November 1965 East & West Coast racing. League racing. Monogram Cooper-Ford Aurora Hobby Raceway Cox's 1:32 Ford GT 1911 Indy 500 Scale Plans - BRM V8 1965 Monogram Invitational Race South African 25 Hour race. Unique "Pit-Pak" Mercedes W163 Track Star.




www.slotforum.com


----------



## madmike52 (Jun 19, 2014)

slotrod65 said:


> Tom Graham mentions in his book that Aurora had a Raceway Center that opened in 1965 in West Hempstead near the plant.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen any pictures of what the place was like? Are there any track plans anywhere? They supposedly had over 1/2 dozen tracks, 2 of which were HO.
> 
> ...


----------



## madmike52 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------

